# Der Admin hat Geburtstag



## Tommi (18 März 2011)

Markus, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
und alles Gute für Dich.

Feiere- und geniesse den Tag.

Tommi

:sm24::s10::s18::sm20:


----------



## kolbendosierer (18 März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute.

Las es krachen!!!


----------



## Nordischerjung (18 März 2011)

:sm24::sm20::sm19:Alles Gute zum Geburtstag,
am Wochenende und bei dem Alter, da würd ich durchstarten bis Sonntag  Prost


----------



## Manfred Stangl (18 März 2011)

Da schliess ich mich gerne an:

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!!!


----------



## online (18 März 2011)

Ich auch:

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!!!


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2011)

Ja Mann, Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Laß dir von deinem Robbi ein Bier servieren, wir flicken dich später wieder zusammen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2011)

Hallo Markus,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag.

gruß Helmut


----------



## PhilippL (18 März 2011)

Hey,

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß

Philipp

PS: Nochmals Danke für das freundliche Gespräche gestern... und auf gute Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 März 2011)

Ich gratuliere auch zum Geburtstag!!!
Alles Gute!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Jens_Ohm (18 März 2011)

Lieber Markus,
herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute.

ach und Prost für heute Abend

Jens


----------



## jabba (18 März 2011)

Hallo Markus,

auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch.:sm20:


----------



## Mordor_FRI (18 März 2011)

Alles Gute ! :sm20:


----------



## Verpolt (18 März 2011)

Alles Gute zum Fest 

:sm24::s10::s7::sm20::sm19:


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (18 März 2011)

*Glückwunsch!*

Hi Markus,

auch von mir: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Gruß FA


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 März 2011)

Hallo Markus,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Genieße den Tag und feiere schön ins Wochenende rein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> :sm24::sm20::sm19:Alles Gute zum Geburtstag,
> am Wochenende und bei dem Alter, da würd ich durchstarten bis Sonntag  Prost


 
Sei dir sicher.... das macht er ......

:sm20: auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch :sm20:


----------



## HaDi (18 März 2011)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## RGerlach (18 März 2011)

Hallo Markus,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Feier schön. :sm24:

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Paule (18 März 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo Markus,

von mir auch die besten Wünsche. :sm24:

:sm20:


----------



## Markus (18 März 2011)

hallo!

vielen dank für eure glückwünsche!
falls jemand hier in der nähe ist, dürtft ihr gerne vorbeischauen - gibt heute abend ne kleine party... ;-)


----------



## Mobi (18 März 2011)

Alles Gute auch von mir für den "Chef". Ich werde heute Abend für dich ein Pils mittrinken.


----------



## b1k86-DL (18 März 2011)

Servus Markus,

alles gute und lass die Korken knallen. 

:s10:

Grüße Ben


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 März 2011)

Hallo Markus,
auch von mir ein :sm20: und Alles Gute.

Zum Feiern hast du ja an einem Freitag nicht so die schlechtesten Vorausetzungen ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 März 2011)

Alles Gute und lass es schön krachen!


----------



## bike (18 März 2011)

Schön, dass andere auch älter werden 

Alles Gute und viel Feier heute.


bike


----------



## marlob (18 März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Cerberus (18 März 2011)

Von mir auch Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 März 2011)

Jetztetle... Markus, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lasset krachen!!! Das wird dann im Mai ordentlich nachgefeiert würde ich sagen ;-)

:sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------



## tnt369 (18 März 2011)

:sm20:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!
Feier schön heute abend!


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2011)

*Glückwunsch*

Hallo Markus,

meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.
Dann lass es heute abend mal wieder richtig krachen. In Ostrach gibt es viel zu viel von diesem ungesunden Bier, das muss einfach vernichtet werden.  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Der Pfälzer (18 März 2011)

Auch von mir "Neuling" ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG !!

Ich traue mich ja kaum, bei den vielen Honoritäten einzureihen ...

Gruß Roland


----------



## zotos (18 März 2011)

Hallo Markus,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Du bist ja immer noch ein richtiger Jungspund, dass dauert aber noch bis zur Aufnahme in den Rollator-Club.


----------



## Waelder (18 März 2011)

*Häppy Bürschtheeeee*

Hallo Markus,

auch aus dem schönen Südschwarzwald wünsche ich Dir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag. Wenn Du mal in der Nähe bist bekommst Du noch ein "Byte" Bierchen von mir darauf.  :sm24:

Gruss Michael


----------



## MW (18 März 2011)

Dem Forums Chefe wünsche ich alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Blockmove (18 März 2011)

Die besten Wünsche auch von mir!
Möge die Macht mit dir sein und der Strom und das Geld immer fliessen 

Gruss
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 März 2011)

Hallo Markus,

nachdem ich leider auch nicht in der Nähe bin, schließe ich 
mich den viel guten Wünschen aus der Ferne an: Alles Gute!


----------



## Kai (18 März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (18 März 2011)

vieeln dank nochmal an alle!

also wen jemand in der nähe von 88356 ostrach ist, kanne r gerne vorbeikommen, einfach kurz anrufen: 01777002072


----------



## Safety (18 März 2011)

Hallo Markus, 
auch von mir alles gute!


----------



## dalbi (18 März 2011)

Hi,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------

